# Nerviges Flimmern



## XiCaS (10. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

leider wusste ich nicht nach was ich googlen oder suchen soll zumindest bei allem was ich gesucht habe bin ich nicht auf ein Ergebnis gekommen:

Ich spiele gerne Tera-Online kenne das Problem aber auch von vielen anderen Spielen.

Mir fällt (nur bei Bewegten Bildern) oft bei feinen Strukturen (Bäume, vor allem Gras, Zäune) ein nerviges Flimmern auf. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben aber um so nerviger da das Bild dadurch völlig unrealistisch wird. Es sieht aus als hätten diese Objekte eine sich Bewegende overlay Struktur. Sobald das Bild steht, sind alle Kanten dank SGSSA superglatt, keine Trepchenbildung. Vielleicht habt ihr eine Lösung für mich?

vg
CaS


----------



## vcg666 (13. August 2013)

Hey, zocke jetzt seid 1 Woche auch Tera, kann dein Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen, du schreibst wenn du dich bewegst Flimmert es bei dir und wenn du stehst ist alles normal. Gib mal mehr infos: Treiber und welche Auflösung.

mfg


----------

